#ubuntu-pt 2011-06-06
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-pt 2011-06-07
<BUGabundo> good evening folks
#ubuntu-pt 2011-06-08
<BUGabundo> hi
#ubuntu-pt 2011-06-10
<Pirolocito> Boas
<Pirolocito> Nao se passa nada por aqui...
#ubuntu-pt 2011-06-11
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-pt 2011-06-12
<BUGabundo> G'aft
<BUGabundo> http://www.itjobs.pt/oferta/36711/programador-java
<BUGabundo> mt bom
<licensed> BUGabundo, muito bom!!!
<licensed> BUGabundo, deixa eu perguntar te uma coisa?
<licensed> quanto tu pagas de conta de luz ai?
<licensed> so pra fazer um comparativo
<BUGabundo> n sei
<BUGabundo> n sou eu q a pago :)
<licensed> nao tem ideia quanto é a mensalidade?
<BUGabundo> nope
<licensed> ok valeu =D
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-04
<dcosta> bom dia
<astroo-> ola pa
<astroo-> acabei de perder 2h para dar 1 futura resposta a 1 forum sobre o meu projecto
<astroo-> com esta historia ja perdi 2 meses inteiros em tempo e so ficou o que fiz so
<dcosta> :(
<astroo-> a sugestao do forum e facebook e google
<astroo-> para ser super espiado e censurado por leis que nao tenho nada haver
<astroo-> e forum para discutir assuntos
<astroo-> cof cof
<astroo-> para saberes nao existe 1 unico forum sobre a sociedade portuga em toda a net
<astroo-> sociedade e lixo pelos vistos
<dcosta> existe pah ! existe sim !
<astroo-> mas foi simpatico na longa resposta
<astroo-> qual?
<dcosta> é as revistas cor de rosa meu!
<astroo-> nao e a minha cor de preferencia nem de perto
<astroo-> "piada"
<dcosta> que falam de gente como castelos brancos .... e malta que se assenta em antes dos outros se levantarem
<dcosta> meu e´ assim que o povo gosta meu
<dcosta> deixam rolar
<astroo-> e se aquele matou ou roubou ou bateu blablabla
<astroo-> ve o pvt sff
<dcosta> fui
<dcosta> fica bem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ProUbuntu> É normal a velocidade de 50kbps para a actualização do Ubuntu? TKS
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-05
<dcosta> bom dia
<astroo-> ola pa
<astroo-> ja respondi a 1 grande resposta ao meu projecto
<astroo-> 32 Innovations that will change your tomorrow!
<astroo-> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2012/06/03/magazine/innovations-issue.html
<dcosta> ?
<astroo-> so veres e que percebes queres o link?
<dcosta> sim ja li
<astroo-> ok obrigado
<dcosta> sim manda
<dcosta> da resposta
<astroo-> e nao adormeças que ja sabes que e o melhor que podera haver na net para o povo
<dcosta> lol astroo- pensava que tinhas declarado guerra ao irão
<dcosta> afinal ....
<astroo-> a guerra e desistir dos portugas
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ProUbuntu> Peço ajuda. A velocidade de DL da actualização do Lucid é de 50Kb/s. Que fazer?
<ProUbuntu> Devo desistir?
<skorzen> Ou mudar de IS
<skorzen> ISP*
<skorzen> :-)
<ProUbuntu> Como?
<skorzen> brincadeira.
<skorzen> Wired ou wireless?
<ProUbuntu> Wired
<skorzen> Qual é a placa? Já tentaste outros sites?
<ProUbuntu> Supostamente 24Mbps
<ProUbuntu> Quais? Ubuntu?
<skorzen> lsusb
<skorzen> Na consola.
<skorzen> Desculpa
<skorzen> lsmod
<skorzen> e lspci
<skorzen> sff
<skorzen> são dois comandos
<skorzen> dá-nos o resultado sff
<ProUbuntu> Como vou mandar o resultado da consola?
<ProUbuntu> Mandei ficheiro Consola mas recebi msg de tempo esgotado
<ProUbuntu> Agora a velocidade de DL foi a 0b/s
<ProUbuntu> Voltou a 51 kb/s
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> biba FernandoMiguel
<dcosta> era uma vez um coelho ....
<FernandoMiguel> lol
<dcosta> olá menino
<dcosta> bom dia a todos
<dcosta> Korn is good
<dcosta> quem é o Kornkage4
<dcosta> biba astroo-
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> meu tava a ver que o astroo- ia começar a 5ª guerra mundial ...
<astroo-> nao gozes
<dcosta> mas afinal ... é fraquinho
<dcosta> então não astroo- ?
<dcosta> meu amigo ... o Bug é que Rula pah
<astroo-> assim o povo cibernauta vai continuar meio ignorante
<dcosta> sim comcordo
<dcosta> *n
<dcosta> amigo astroo- não é o que se diz é como se diz
<astroo-> so as noticias da tv da vomitos para 1 pessoa que procura informaçao util para a vida
<dcosta> amigo  astroo- ... isso é o opio para o povo
<dcosta> não deves saber o que faz o opio pois não ?
<astroo-> morrer a fome por ex
<dcosta> isso faz me pensar ...  na musica da noite
<dcosta> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18eRf2mJ72k
<dcosta> ;)
<dcosta> i dont care for another soul ... i dont care for another life ....
<dcosta> i wont ...
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:  ... portugal é grande produtor  de pepinos ... chegam a ter 30 cm
<FernandoMiguel> Portuguese And I Know It: https://youtu.be/uoWPvv87pGA
<dcosta> :P
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel: gosto !
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:   é no clip punha o cu de fora
<dcosta> falharam ai
<dcosta> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3_2hvqUYIM&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL6F4504D55F9D0BC4
<dcosta> sepultura & angra
<dcosta> a cantar led leppelin
<dcosta> *z
<dcosta> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nqv4sYKlOSM&feature=related
<dcosta> é o original é dedicado ao astroo- e ao coelho
<dcosta> Immigrant Son
<dcosta> *g
<astroo-> nao me ponhas na mesma frase eu e o coelhinho
<dcosta> desculpa
<dcosta> :)
<astroo-> ele diz que o abismo acabou e eu so vai a meio da queda
<dcosta> desculpa astroo-
<astroo-> ok
<dcosta> realmente nenhum animal devia tar na mesma frase que uma pessoa
<dcosta> peço descupa
<astroo-> pelo - no meu caso que nao ando a destruir o nosso pais
<dcosta> claro que não ...
<dcosta> foi a questão do emigrante ... em relação ao passos
<dcosta> mas serio temos belos pepinos em portugal ... ja quanto a bananas ... prontos são o que são
<dcosta> meu é o descalabro
<dcosta> oh astroo- quando vens aqui a capital ?
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:  ja ouviste motorhead ?
<dcosta> claro que sim
<FernandoMiguel> pouco
<dcosta> meu descubri esta musica meu
<dcosta> é um achado
<astroo-> capital de que?
<dcosta> vou te dar a versão legendada
<dcosta> deves ler até ao fim
<dcosta> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMFddEqepr0
<dcosta> aguenta até vir a letra
<dcosta> capital da china
<pqp> "A Assembléia da República é um lugar que:
<pqp> se colocar grades vira jardim zoológico,
<pqp> se construir um muro vira cadeia,
<pqp> se cobrir em cima vira circo,
<pqp> se colocar lanternas vermelhas vira casa de prostituição
<pqp> e se puxar o autoclismo não sobra ninguém."
<dcosta> (12:49:22 AM) pqp: "A Assembléia da República é um lugar que:
<dcosta> (12:49:22 AM) pqp: se colocar grades vira jardim zoológico,
<dcosta> (12:49:22 AM) pqp: se construir um muro vira cadeia,
<dcosta> (12:49:22 AM) pqp: se cobrir em cima vira circo,
<dcosta> (12:49:22 AM) pqp: se colocar lanternas vermelhas vira casa de prostituição
<dcosta> (12:49:22 AM) pqp: e se puxar o autoclismo não sobra ninguém."
<dcosta> alguem disse isso meu
<dcosta> tás a usar o tor ?
<dcosta> do que tens medo meu ?
<astroo-> hoje em dia localizadores de ips sao demasiados precisos
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> tens medo do lobo mau meu ?
<astroo-> nao e como antigamente que era por paises
<astroo-> os outros nao tem de saber quase aonde eu estou
<astroo-> nem eu quero saber dos outros
<dcosta> uma altura alguem me disse mais vale se lobo de que cordeiro
<dcosta> *ser
<dcosta> acho que ele tinha razão
<dcosta> pois os lobos não usam coleira
<dcosta> esse ip que ai vez é mesmo meu
<astroo-> ok
<dcosta> tenho pena realmente que este canal que para pouco serve guarde logs
<astroo-> este canal esta morto a 3 semanas a noite e meia madrugada
<dcosta> mas enfim cada vez se afasta mais do que é liberdade
<dcosta> não é por acaso que o gouki saiu daqui
<dcosta> não conheces ... mas era a verdadeira essencia deste canal
<astroo-> ok
<dcosta> vale pelo que vale ...
<astroo-> por falares em lobo
<astroo-> agora o facebook quer comer as criancinhas com pub
<dcosta> o fb é lobo ?
<dcosta> meu brincas ?
<dcosta> queres lobos ?
<astroo-> ?
<dcosta> piratebay esses são os lobos
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-06
<dcosta> e por ai fora
<astroo-> nao percebi...
<dcosta> meu google ... facebook ... meu isso nada é
<dcosta> são capitalistas
<dcosta> mas bem
<dcosta> vou .. já é palavras a mais para quem não sabe escrever
<dcosta> fica bem
<astroo-> tu tambem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<xhaker> testing
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> Internet. Organizações contra ACTA marcam protesto para sábado
<astroo-> http://www.ionline.pt/portugal/internet-organizacoes-contra-acta-marcam-protesto-sabado
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Kornkage4> http://i.imgur.com/51Rp2.jpg
<astroo-> e para mim?
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ProUbuntu> Porque é que o servidor de actualizações do Ubuntu transfere as actualizações a 50Kbps e cai com frequência?
 * KornKage Euro 2012 starting!! :DD
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> Flame. Vírus informático recebeu ordem de suicídio
<astroo-> http://www.ionline.pt/mundo/flame-virus-informatico-recebeu-ordem-suicido
#ubuntu-pt 2013-06-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> e so pessoal culto; Sites de jornais só conseguem 1,3% do tempo passado na Internet      http://www.publico.pt/tecnologia/noticia/sites-de-jornais-so-conseguem-13-do-tempo-passado-na-internet-1596303   humor negro...
#ubuntu-pt 2013-06-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<bart__> ola
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-06-05
<astroo-> Online throttling and site-blocking to be outlawed in Europe under net neutrality plan    http://www.zdnet.com/online-throttling-and-site-blocking-to-be-outlawed-in-europe-under-net-neutrality-plan-7000016324/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-06-06
<Guest55996> 13.04 instalado por distracção...
<astroo-> ok
<Guest55996> continuo sem conseguir pôr a grafica pcie a funcionar... ATI
<Guest55996> a ATI onboard funciona
<astroo-> ati adora linux
<Guest55996> A nvidia não fica atrás... ou fica?
<astroo-> a esta hora e complicado teres ajuda
<astroo-> nvidia e anti linux
<Guest55996> qual é a melhor hora para vir aqui?
<Guest55996> deixa-me adivinhar... qq uma menos esta :-)
<astroo-> podemos falar no privado?
<Guest55996> no prob
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> canaima_  ola
<Guest78361> alguem por ai
<fmartins> tcarrondo: já estou lá no #ubuntu-meeting
<tcarrondo> :)
<afigueiras> Olá
<tcarrondo> hello
<tcarrondo> aquilo deve estar mesmo a começar...
<afigueiras> ainda nao devem estar os tipos todos
<tcarrondo> pois
<tcarrondo> também não há pressa
<afigueiras> pois é
<tcarrondo> que horas são?
<tcarrondo> ;)
<tcarrondo> hggdh, estás por aí?
<afigueiras> Não será melhor dizeres qualquer coisa?
<afigueiras> Ve quem são os gajos e pergunta lhes o que se passa
<fmartins> epa, secalhar como tinha pouca gente nao fazem reuniao
<fmartins> proxima vez vou tambem :D
<tcarrondo> se a reunião não se realizasse talvez me avisassem
<tcarrondo> só me lembro do hggdh
<tcarrondo> tenho de ir ver quem são os outros
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<tcarrondo> olá astroo-
<astroo-> ola
<tcarrondo> estou no ir
<tcarrondo> é meia noite
<tcarrondo> e eu sou como a cinderela
<tcarrondo> até amanhã
<astroo-> ate
<hggdh> lamento a falha -- estive em uma longa reunião, e só agora cheguei em casa
<astroo-> ola
<hggdh> afigueiras: se estiveres on-line quando o tcarrondo voltar, podes pedir que ele me contacte?
<astroo-> [00:01:12] <tcarrondo> e eu sou como a cinderela
<astroo-> [00:01:18] <tcarrondo> até amanhã
<afigueiras> hggdh: posso lhe dizer isso agora mesmo
<hggdh> afigueiras: obrigado. Estou a ficar AFK por mais 1 hora, no entanto
<astroo-> Disclosed classified docs show vast, real-time, warrantless NSA online surveillance   http://rt.com/usa/nsa-prism-classified-data-collection-348/
#ubuntu-pt 2013-06-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<hggdh> tcarrondo: bom dia (deste lado do oceano) :-)
<tcarrondo> olá, boa tarde :)
<tcarrondo> aqui já se almoçou
<tcarrondo> tudo bem?
<tcarrondo> viste o meu mail?
<hggdh> aqui já se teve o breakfast...
<hggdh> sim, vi
<tcarrondo> deves ter recebido mais q um
<tcarrondo> enviei outro para a mailing
<hggdh> estava a responder quando te vi online
<tcarrondo> e o Javier ja me respondeu tambem
<hggdh> sim, vi(mos) o email para a ML -- e decidimos partir para voto via email
<tcarrondo> ok
<tcarrondo> e essa votação vai acontecer quando?
<tcarrondo> é suposto eu responder ao Javier ou o mail dele foi meramente informativo?
<hggdh> sim, é. O Javier pediu-te algumas informações complementares
<tcarrondo> ok
<hggdh> alias, sobre isto que também queria falar
<tcarrondo_> ok
<tcarrondo_> vou tratar disso então
<hggdh> se for possível, tente arranjar mais testimonials de Ubuntu members de PT
<hggdh> Fernando Miguel vem a mente (mas, se me recordo correctamente, mora em O Porto
<tcarrondo_> ok
<tcarrondo_> tenho lá o da ana
<tcarrondo_> falei com o joao neves
<tcarrondo_> vou insistir com ele
<hggdh> e desculpe-me, mas estou a pensar em Ingles, com traducção simultanea (e errada para Portugues)
<tcarrondo_> no prob
<hggdh> o motivo é que, para LoCo, baseamo-nos primariamente nos testimonials. E um testimonial de um Ubuntu member carrega *muito* mais força
<tcarrondo_> compreendo
<tcarrondo_> pedi testemonial à amber também
<hggdh> e, é claro, na Wiki. As fotos ajudam muito, mas seria ainda melhor que elas também carregassem um descriptivo do evento (com uma indicação de quem és)
<hggdh> amber? akgraner?
<tcarrondo_> yep
<hggdh> :-)
<tcarrondo_> vou apertá-la também
<tcarrondo_> eu nao tenho muitas fotos
<hggdh> vou pinga-la sobre isto também. Conheces a Amber de onde?
<tcarrondo_> faço muita coisa, mas tenho poucas fotos
<tcarrondo_> ela é a minha salvação para um monte de coisas
<hggdh> sem problemas -- apenas diga de qual evento é
<hggdh> give me a sec
<tcarrondo_> foi ela que me ajudou quando organizei um evento no centro onde trabalho, no pedido de material
<tcarrondo_> cds, fitas, autocolantes
<hggdh> perfeito -- estou a tentar contacta-la agora!
<tcarrondo_> no outro dia nao conseguia falar com o pessoal da system76, foi ela que me socorreu também
<tcarrondo_> e outras coisinhas mais pequenas que vão acontecendo
<hggdh> e ganhaste um belo testimonial deles :-)
<tcarrondo_> às vezes tenho medo que ela ache que sou um chato do raio, mas sempre que preciso peço e ela ajuda-me
<tcarrondo_> pois ;)
<hggdh> (enquanto isto, escuto a Nona de Beethoven, esxactamente no movimento que mais gosto -- o quinto)
<hggdh> nos *sempre* tentamos ajudar :-)
<hggdh> mas, de volta
<hggdh> seria bom termos um descriptivo das fotos -- qual evento, se alguem "famoso" está na foto, etc
<tcarrondo_> ok
<tcarrondo_> vou fazer isso também
<hggdh> veja a aplicação da Ana para um bom exemplo
<hggdh> ugh
<tcarrondo_> combinado!
<hggdh> s/aplicação/submissão/
<tcarrondo_> tenho até quando?
<tcarrondo_> quando acontece a votação?
<tcarrondo_> a amber já te respondeu?
<hggdh> perdão -- application, em Ingles, acaba naturalmente traduzida para aplicação.
<hggdh> o mais rápido possível seria melhor. Mas como já tens os pedidos do Javier, tens tempo
<hggdh> não, ainda não.
<tcarrondo_> ok
<hggdh> alias, eu o adicionei no G+ sob a minha personalidade primária
<hggdh> (e sob 'hggdh')
<tcarrondo_> já vi :)
<hggdh> de resto -- obrigado por toda ajuda quem tens dado à comunidade PT. Precisamos disto, e muito
<hggdh> lamentavelmente, não posso testemunhar também, já que não participo da LoCo-PT
<hggdh> a menos que...
<hggdh> vou a procurar pela internet por actividades do PT e, se tudo der certo, tuas
<tcarrondo_> ok
<hggdh> encontrando o suficiente para, em sã consciencia, poder dizer que és parte activa do LoCo-PT, eu também entrarei com um testimonial
<tcarrondo_> ok, combinado
<tcarrondo_> e agradeço desde já
<hggdh> bem vindo. Tenhas certeza que nada houve de pessoal
<tcarrondo_> hggdh, estás ái?
<hggdh> tcarrondo_: sim
<tcarrondo_> feito!
<tcarrondo_> mails respondidos
<tcarrondo_> wiki editado
<tcarrondo_> algo mais, é só pedir =)
<hggdh> tcarrondo_: vou reler agora
<hggdh> tcarrondo_: sim, melhorou :-)
<tcarrondo_> não tenho links para tudo
<tcarrondo_> nem fotos de tudo
<hggdh> sem problemas. Agora, à caça da Amber ;-)
<tcarrondo_> já lá está
<tcarrondo_> e do joao neves também
<tcarrondo_> falta o teu ;)
<tcarrondo_> Javier já votou +1
<hggdh> pois não é...
<tcarrondo__> my is over here...
<tcarrondo__> até mais logo
<tcarrondo__> hggdh, e obrigado por tudo
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-06-08
<astroo-> How to Shield Your Calls, Chats, and Internet Browsing From Government Surveillance    http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/06/07/how_to_secure_and_encrypt_your_email_and_other_communications_from_prism.html
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<tcarrondo> ola
<astroo-> ola
<tcarrondo> tudo bem contigo?
<astroo-> tudo e contigo?
<tcarrondo> também
<astroo-> PRISM: Europe reacts to U.S. surveillance revelations with anger   http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/06/08/prism-europe-reacts-to-u-s-surveillance-revelations-with-anger/
#ubuntu-pt 2013-06-09
<optimusprimem> hggdh, olá
<hggdh> optimusprimem: olá de volta :-)
<Grub_> oi
<Grub_> como posso voltar a instalar o ubuntu após o grub não funcionar, agora só aparece o grub rescue, e o ecrã fica preto quando tento reinstalar
<hggdh> Grub_: um live CD (ou memory stick) com o Ubuntu -- carrege por ele, e depois tens opção para recuperar o grub (caveat -- eu, pessoalmente, uso o Ubuntu server para tal; sei que é possível via live image, mas nunca tentei)
<Grub_> a questão é que o live cd não está a funcionar, aparece o splash inicial, mas depois o ecrã fica preto e não avança para mais nada
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ruka_> boa tarde
<ruka_> tudo bem por aqui
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ruka> bom dia
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<commodore> olá gente. estou a ter um problema com uma das minhas maquinas ubuntu 11.10
<commodore> desde este fim de semana que a máquina em questão está super lenta.
<commodore> qualquer pedido demora imenso
<commodore> verifiquei e não há nenhum processo a gastar cpu
<commodore> e ainda há espaço em disco.
<commodore> a máquina está a servir uma página web interna. e está tudo muitíssimo lento.
<commodore> tentei fazer reboot via ssh mas a partir daí nem o grub consigo carregar
<commodore> fico preso na "tela roxa"
<commodore> alguma ideia do que possa estar a acontecer? Obrigado
<lusitan> commodore: vê se o disco está bom
<commodore> Vou experimentar. Tento com hirens ou um SMART deve chegar?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<gatess> ola
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<gatess> yep
<gatess> para ser sincero apenas me liguei pela primeira vez porque estou com um problema
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<gatess> obrigado
<astroo-> vai ao  #ubuntu-br tambem
<gatess> boa dica, obrigado
<astroo-> de nada
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-06-09
<Aldenio> #ubuntu-offtopic
<plop_its_ellie> Aldenio, o commando é /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Aldenio> Obrigado
<Aldenio> Desculpe estou testando ainda não sei como usar
<plop_its_ellie> então o ubuntu-offtopic é ingles
<plop_its_ellie> o ubuntu-br-offtopic é portugues
<plop_its_ellie> tu digitas /j #ubuntu-offtpoic
<Aldenio> Vou testar aqui, valeu
<plop_its_ellie> assim /j #nome-de-canal
<Aldenio> Agora sim, valeu
<plop_its_ellie> de nada :)
#ubuntu-pt 2016-06-11
<ubuntu-mate> alguem pode me ajudar?
<ubuntu-mate> como faz pra mim reinstalar o grub
<ubuntu-mate> estou no livecd agora
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> vai ao  #ubuntu-br
<astroo-> aqui e super raro haver conversas
<ubuntu-mate> valeu
<ubuntu-mate> vou la
#ubuntu-pt 2018-06-06
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2019-06-03
<dnegreira> hexhaxtron: olá, só vi a mensagem agora.
<hexhaxtron> dnegreira, olá!
<dnegreira> hexhaxtron: tudo bem?
<dnegreira> hexhaxtron: a comunidade é mais activa no Telegram, se usares.
